# Setting a modal filter



## billyo (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a bit confused about how to define a modal filter in the EQ.

I took a measurement and REW identified quite a few modes showing Frequency, dB and T60.

But what goes into the EQ?

Is the filter control Auto or Manual?
I can enter the Frequency as that of the mode (is that right?), but what gain should I use?
What do I put into Target T60?

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you using the correct Equalizer setting in REW for your actual Equalizer e.g Minidsp?
If you have you can load that info (Freq, Gain, Q) into your EQ and fine tune by remeasuring. 
If there is only really minor EQ values leave these out, use as little EQ as possible. 

The "Auto" setting in the suggested EQ of REW is what REW will find for you.
The "Manual" setting is what you adjust yourself.

Post your .mdat file if you like.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

billyo said:


> Is the filter control Auto or Manual?
> I can enter the Frequency as that of the mode (is that right?), but what gain should I use?
> What do I put into Target T60?


Use Auto if you want REW to adjust the filter gain using 'match response to target', Manual if you want to adjust it yourself.
The target T60 should the the T60 figure the modal analysis found for that mode.
The 'Predicted' response trace and the 'Predicted' waterfall will update to show you the effect of any gain (or frequency or T60) adjustments you make to the modal filter.


----------



## billyo (Nov 14, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Use Auto if you want REW to adjust the filter gain using 'match response to target', Manual if you want to adjust it yourself.
> The target T60 should the the T60 figure the modal analysis found for that mode.
> The 'Predicted' response trace and the 'Predicted' waterfall will update to show you the effect of any gain (or frequency or T60) adjustments you make to the modal filter.


what do I put into frequency though - the resonance frequency? Also, putting it to Auto and then pressing match response to target never seems to change the gain away from zero...

What am I doing wrong here?...:scratch:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

billyo said:


> What am I doing wrong here?...:scratch:


Very difficult to say without seeing the measurement you are working with and what you are trying to do with it. Have you read through the EQ Window help? How does the target response look compared to your measurement?


----------

